
Kindle DX as E-Ink computer monitor (2012) - tango24
https://tinyapps.org/docs/e-ink-monitor.html
======
jseliger
This piece is likely pertinent due to the discussion of e-ink screens:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100447)
from a couple days ago.

I can see the appeal of something Dasung 13" screen:
[https://www.amazon.com/Dasung-Ink-
Paperlike-13-3-Monitor/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Dasung-Ink-
Paperlike-13-3-Monitor/dp/B07GWGFW1B) for long, sequential text documents.
It'd make an interesting second display. Just not for $1,200.

~~~
chx
[https://www.amazon.com/BOOX-Ereader-Android-Interface-
Dual-T...](https://www.amazon.com/BOOX-Ereader-Android-Interface-Dual-
Touch/dp/B077GVLMJN) what about $800? (it's not an affiliate link)

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
That product packs both a screen and a standalone ereader for that price.
Sounds like a superior deal compared to Dasung, in every regard.

~~~
vvladymyrov
BOOX ereader has significant delay when it is used as computer display
(according to reviews on [http://goodereader.com](http://goodereader.com)).
Dasung display is much smoother.

~~~
gbraad
Right, but you can enable A2 which uses a different drawing algorithm and
adjust the full refresh period, but it is NOT a means to play games or watch a
movie. If you do, you are probably using it wrong to begin with ;-)

------
qwerty456127
I actually wish there were a whole [laptop] computer and an OS designed around
an e-ink display so it wouldn't be a pain to use in bright direct sunlight.

~~~
destinator
Lenovo has a new laptop called the Yoga Book. The keyboard is an e-ink display
that can be used as an e-reader. Windows, so not a full OS, but definitely a
step in that direction.

Here is a non-affiliate link: [https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/windows-
tablets/yoga-bo...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/windows-tablets/yoga-
book-windows-series/Yoga-Book-with-Windows/p/ZZITZTWYB2L)

~~~
nsriv
Just a clarification, this is actually the previous gen version, where the
keyboard area was intended to be a digitizer for handwriting and pen input.

The new one with e ink keyboard is called the Yoga Book C930 and should be
available later this year. Lenovo's mobile sites are a mess so I can't seem to
find a page for it at the moment but there are many video previews of the
device.

------
WalterBright
I love my DX. I just wish Amazon would push an update where the screensaver
was the last page read.

~~~
qwerty456127
Why would an e-ink device even need a screensaver or to turn the display off?
Isn't just leaving a displayed picture as it is the most energy-efficient and
display-saving solution on e-ink?

~~~
arthurfm
> Why would an e-ink device even need a screensaver

To display adverts?

~~~
qwerty456127
OMG. Thanks g-d I have a PocketBook rather than a Kindle and have never seen
ads on e-ink...

~~~
ThePadawan
Note: Back when I bought my Kindle Paperwhite, Amazon offered an ad-supported
version and one completely without ads.

The price difference IIRC was roughly $99/$119, so please don't let the parent
mislead you into thinking every Kindle comes with ads.

~~~
thrower123
As unobtrusive as the ads on a Kindle are, there is not really any good reason
to pay the extra to avoid them. At least the e-ink ones. If I was going to
ever buy another Kindle Fire, I would definitely get an ad-free version
though.

------
ggm
The paperlike hd looks interesting. [https://www.amazon.com/Dasung-Ink-
Paperlike-13-3-Monitor/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Dasung-Ink-
Paperlike-13-3-Monitor/dp/B075FL8DKV/ref=sr_1_3)

I Liked my DX but the screen wasn't adequately protected and I let the magic
fairy goo out.

~~~
unicornporn
> The paperlike hd looks interesting. [https://www.amazon.com/Dasung-Ink-
> Paperlike-13-3-Monitor/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Dasung-Ink-
> Paperlike-13-3-Monitor/dp/..).

A blog post featuring that display was discussed yesterday here on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100447)

------
saagarjha
> Note that in some jurisdictions, it may actually be illegal to jailbreak
> your tablet (but not a phone!).

I believe an exception was carved out for this a couple years ago, so it
should be legal to jailbreak both tablets and phones now.

------
pacuna
Does anyone know why Amazon stopped selling the DX?

~~~
WalterBright
Poor sales is the most likely reason.

------
xky
I'm hoping we see color e-ink displays integrated into TV displays so they're
not such an eyesaw when not in use.

~~~
ip26
I fear the day. Their screens, when off, will then be used to present
advertisements 24/7

~~~
tracker1
Too true... a lot of "smart" TVs are already heading in that direction... I'd
be happier seeing better AndroidTV support by application vendors, and a
refresh for the Shield TV.

------
AYBABTME
Anyone knows where large e-ink displays can be purchased directly for
electronic projects/prototyping?

~~~
ThrowawayR2
In answer to your question, E-ink themselves sells large displays and
controller modules: [https://shopkits.eink.com/product-category/e-ink-display-
mod...](https://shopkits.eink.com/product-category/e-ink-display-modules/)

~~~
AYBABTME
Thanks! That's very expensive, I didn't expect this price range. I saw some
stuff on AliExpress that was a lot cheaper, but I guess the spec might not be
the same.

------
purplezooey
that's a little fucked up

